# SLP Loudmouth install problems



## 06GTO60 (Feb 6, 2008)

I recently bought the SLP Loudmouth 1 cat-back system. They sound awesome by any means.... however it seems like a trained monkey designed the bends for the pipes:willy:! I had problems with both the driver and passenger sides fitting correctly. The driver side was rubbing against the drive line and the passenger side was rubbing against the axle. When I bought it I thought I was getting a one piece set up with everything welded... nope its all held together by clamps... yeah exhaust leaks at every one:confused!!! So tomorrow I'm going down to a local muffler shop so they can fix this hassle! Even with all this I still love the sound... its loud as hell:cool!!! I did some research before my purchase but didn't read anyone having these problems until afterwards! Like I said its a great exhaust... just takes a little extra! I hope this helps anyone looking for their new exhaust! :cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

What a hassle-especially when the installation is supposed to be fairly easy.
At least you like the sound and once the leaks are buttoned down, she'll sound even better. Still worth it!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude - I PM'ed you on the deal with SLP LT's and the fix, remeber?..:confused


----------



## 06GTO60 (Feb 6, 2008)

PDQ GTO said:


> Dude - I PM'ed you on the deal with SLP LT's and the fix, remeber?..:confused


Yeah I remember, but that was after I bought it... I just wanted to write about it so people would know before they bought it! I also had more problems than just the passenger side! All in all I got it fixed and it looks great and sounds absolutly awesome! However I was thinking that I might replace the X-pipe with a H-pipe... these GTOs should sound more like old school muscle than European sports cars! Quick fix no biggy! I still appreaciate your info... because otherwise I would have been extremely furious about the whole deal!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Cool - just glad you are happy with the set-up, that's all that counts!!! When the coin is "in" get the SLP LT's. I'll post a Vid of my Goat with sound, it's a Bully and very old school...:cheerscheers



06GTO60 said:


> Yeah I remember, but that was after I bought it... I just wanted to write about it so people would know before they bought it! I also had more problems than just the passenger side! All in all I got it fixed and it looks great and sounds absolutly awesome! However I was thinking that I might replace the X-pipe with a H-pipe... these GTOs should sound more like old school muscle than European sports cars! Quick fix no biggy! I still appreaciate your info... because otherwise I would have been extremely furious about the whole deal!


----------



## zdub (Apr 2, 2007)

At least you didn't go with Stainless Works..3" all clamped. Catback has 13 pieces including tips. Headers have 8 pieces including cats. It was an alignment nightmare, especially since they didn't slice the pipe correctly for the band clamps.


----------

